# [ooc] Heroes of Silleria discussion thread (all comments welcome!)



## MerakSpielman (Jan 28, 2003)

If it's pertaining to my PbP "Heroes of Silleria" game, say it here. Players and readers alike, come one come all, etc etc...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 28, 2003)

In!

This'll be nice - if it's in the game, it's in the game!  And if it's not, it's here!


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

Just stopping by to say I'm enjoying the game.  You've earned Garyh's Seal of Approval, Merak.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 29, 2003)

Bom-buh-deed-uh, Bom-buh-deed-uh...

"It sh-sh-sure is a long walk to the next town..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 30, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Just stopping by to say I'm enjoying the game.  You've earned Garyh's Seal of Approval, Merak.   *




Awww... That's nice of you, considering how many DMs you have.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 1, 2003)

A few notes on my bookkeeping:

I have been tracking your equipment, including feed, rations, and ammunition. I have NOT been tracking money or xp. I urge you to keep careful note of these things so you can fairly buy what you can afford. Announce you level up when you get enough xp.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Er...I don't have any money, so that's no problem  O, I should have 5-6 SP left after digging in to my 'Rat-Hole'...XP? We are keeping track of our XP? Er...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 3, 2003)

So far, we all have 200 xp from the fight with the lizardmen.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 27, 2003)

It probably won't make a huge difference at the moment, but it's come up, and may become important in the future...

How do you want to handle the gambling aspect? Not mechanically, or at least not micro-mechanically... I'll trust you to come up with something that's fair and reasonable there. I'm more concerned about the possibility of excess wealth: Granted, there's risks that come along with it, but it still has the potential for some balance problems, and I have no intention of raising those.

One option would just be to make sure there's always a commensurate risk (effectively turning it into encounters with treasure tables as normal), which I'd be okay with, but wouldn't want to talk people into (at least, without them recognizing the risk in the same way.) Or, if you wanted to be totally artificial about it, just deduct it from the treasure I'd otherwise be getting... You lose some versimilitude there, but I'd be fine with it otherwise.

Anyway, I'd normally try to sort this out via email, but since I'm pulling others in  I figured it should be a point of discussion for all involved.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 27, 2003)

My biggest mistake in the RL campaign was giving away too much money. I'm going to correct that here. Rest assured, the party will need as much gold as they can get.

I wasn't planning on subtracting it from the treasure you would find in the future. I was planning on giving far too little treasure out, so that I could give more if it seemed you were too poor. 

In other words, I figured that having a too-poor party was easier to fix than having a too-rich party.

And, failing that, having too much wealth at once can easily become a problem faster than it becomes a convenience.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, money isgoing to be a bit of a problem, as I am currently flat-ass broke.

Don't make Michelle resort to prostitution, merak! *L* j/k.. If I have to I'll charm some for myself.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 27, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Don't make Michelle resort to prostitution, merak! *




With the level of competition in this town, you'd not make much gold that way anyway.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 28, 2003)

This is probably a stupid question, but...

Are psionics present in this game?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 28, 2003)

Nope. I never bought that book.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 4, 2003)

Hoping no one objects to Wound Boy taking 2 CLW and a Bull's Strength. If they do, take it up with him IC.

If it helps, I'm feeding one to the mule.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm going on vacation starting Thursday, and won't be back until Sunday, April 13th. Merak has my stats, so feel free to auto-pilot Kerith in my absence.

I may get ONE post in tonight, so perhaps we can resolve this combat. And it is still possible I'll have net access on vacation (we're in Vegas), but I have no idea when or how much.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 1, 2003)

Noted. 

And y'all doin' a great job by the way!


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 29, 2003)

I have 2nd level stats for Michelle and Kerith. I am expecting Norynth soon (I just sent his 1st level stats to you Uriel). That leaves Oren, Foran, and Grimbard.

Imerak, you mentioned that Foran had learned Cure Light (which has just dramatically increased your odds of getting through this place alive) but I have yet to recieve your sheet...

GaryH hasn't posted in a long time. I sent him an email. Grimbard is assigned to NPC-combat status until he returns.

Until I recieve your new sheets, I will be treating your characters like they are still 1st level.

-----

Also, in my RL campaign, this is the point at which my players started getting sick and tired of centipedes. While having a level swarming with the buggers has versimilitude, killing swarm after swarm can get dull and time consuming. IRL, I took out the rest of the 'pede encounters for this level and people seemed happy. Do you want to keep on fighting bugs or would you prefer to just move it along?


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *GaryH hasn't posted in a long time. I sent him an email. Grimbard is assigned to NPC-combat status until he returns.*




Sorry about that!  I'm back, and as soon as I can get reasonably caught up with the game, I'll be posting.  Unless, of course, someone can give me the cliff notes version here?


----------



## dpdx (May 30, 2003)

Sure, Gary:

We're in the Keep now. We killed centipedes, and now we've rested. One PC and one dog are still fighting the effects of centipede venom, and everybody's 2nd level. Merak needs your updated sheet.

Hope this helps,
dpdx

[edit: I'd be in favor of however you originally wrote the adventure, Merak. I think we're doing mostly OK with the 'pedes, but then again, Kerith isn't retching up venom as yet.]


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

Norynth sent, merak, thanks for the emailed version, as mine is Imprisoned on a HD somewhere in OZ (OK, a tech's worktable/desk/whatever those freaks work on)...


I'd prefer to rest until the Venom wears off, personally.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 4, 2003)

I've tried to send you Foran two times to the same adress I sent the original version to you previously, but both got returned. Is there something about that server, or is the problem on my end?


----------



## dpdx (Jun 4, 2003)

Imerak,

You sure you're not using his old email? My first one bounced, too, but I checked his email button again and it's on comcast.net (like me!). You might try that.

Peace,
dpdx


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, I changed internet providers. I forgot to tell you because I forgot your address books still have the old one, even though I updated my enworld profile.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 6, 2003)

still waiting on some characters.... let's get this game moving again folks!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Providing we are rested a night/slepp session etc.., how hurt are we at this point?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 10, 2003)

Your wounds are healed. Norynth and Titus still feel very slightly weaker than usual.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't mind there being centipedes, so long as the situation isn't such that we HAVE to kill them non-stop... At this point, Oren's ready to take some of the lantern oil we found (I swear we found some at some point) and just burning them out, to death with whatever clues might be lost 

Oh, which reminds me: Add to the character sheet I sent one vial of ink (you know, the one Kerith dug up)... It's been added to my in-house copy, but I'd leveled that one up before we got to the ink.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 15, 2003)

Wonderful!

I think we have most of the sheets. You can continue the game whenever you feel like it...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, this is a test:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

Why won't it let me attach images? Any clue? It's smaller than the previous maps now, after all my compression efforts, it's the same file type and I'm attaching it the same way...

I'm going to try attaching one of the previous maps:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

This is me trying to do it with the {img} tag from it being uploaded to my webpage.

What gives?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

test


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 5, 2003)

This game is floundering. It is probably more my fault than any of you, but I want to give it a good solid kick in the arse and get it going at a good pace again. I need you to all be able to post at least once every three days (more if possible, but not required). I also need to know who is still active in the game. Some people havn't posted in ages.

Please "check in" by posting here in the discussion thread. If you don't check in within a week (without a good excuse), I'll probably just drop your character and continue with the rest of you.

Again, I'm not assigning blame here. I've been a negligent DM. But I'm willing to work to get the game going again, and I hope all of you are as well.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm in! Right - When are you not in?

The last long-term floundering of the board itself REALLY threw me off, as at that point, I'd been in three games and running one myself. Now that it's back, and I've somewhat gotten the hang of it, I'm ready to fully and regularly participate again.

I don't yet have the 3.5E books, nor have I download the SRD, but hopefully, my sheet for Kerith exists somewhere with my latest leveling on it. I probably posted the latest somewhere before this all went down.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, perhaps we should recruit some new blood, then.
I like the game quite a lot, personally.
To avoid any more time wasted on the plight of Norynth and the Poisoning, however, I'll just post here, so as to avoid a week+ of folks commenting (and thus tying up the game).
As long as it is OK with herr DM, let's just return to the 'safe' chamber that we rested in before and give it a day or so. I don't know how weakened I am, but a day's Healing should either show some improvement or show that it is beyond our ability to deal with.
I STRONGLY vote for recruiting a Cleric. When I have recruited for my games (And I think I hold the record now for 7 games DMed, all running), I just create a thread with what I want. There are folks itching to play nearly anything requested, so if my 'Wanted someone to play Grolvus, Bugbear Rogue/Fighter in The Silver Door Underdark Game (Title was shorter) generated the interest that it did, then a more general 'Wanted:Level 2 Cleric and Level 2 Rogue for Heroes of Silleria' should get plenty of response, since it allows much leeway.
Man,  type almost as much as I talk...

-Ron/Uriel


----------



## dpdx (Sep 6, 2003)

> then a more general 'Wanted:Level 2 Cleric and Level 2 *Rogue* for Heroes of Silleria' should get plenty of response



What? You don't like Kerith?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 6, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> What? You don't like Kerith?




Or Oren, for that matter.  

Anyway, I'm definitely still in. The board change has been and continues to throw everyone off, I think -- I know it's driving me nuts having to re-login every time I post a new reply.

But yeah, once every three days should work for me. I also think letting some players go might (or might not) be a good approach -- with a large party, at any given time there's going to be _someone_ who can't get to their computer, which can really slow down decisions which require all party members to be involved. OTOH, having a lot of players does increase the chance that one of them has posted within the last day or two, which gives the others something fresh to work off of, et cetera. So cutting down on players may only be a good approach if you've got something more combat-heavy planned, or otherwise requiring everyone's involvement...

Anyway, here's hoping the game can keep running. It's a good one, 'tis.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 6, 2003)

I luvs youze guyz...but it's been so long since this one has been a fast moving game, that I can't recall what everyone is playing...
Norynth is a Ranger, I remember that...

Well, let's 'Discuss'.
What should we recruit (providing Herr DM is ok with that)...?

-Uriel


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 7, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, let's 'Discuss'.
> What should we recruit (providing Herr DM is ok with that)...?
> 
> -Uriel




Definately we should recruit a cleric. I'm generally all for just letting whatever group happens to form do the adventure, but frankly I think you'll need some healing. Otherwise you'll be resting for days after every battle. 

So far dpdx (Kerith - rogue), Uriel (Norynth - ranger), and Guilt Puppy (Oren - rogue) have checked in.

I am also going to start up a Rogues' Gallery for this game. I am doing very poorly with the bookkeeping. Then you can all just post your characters and edit the posts when you level up or get loot.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm still alive-remember me, the bard?  Even being slightly busier than previously, I'm sure I can make the effort to post at least once every three days.  The reason for some of my previously sporadic posting was that I wasn't sure if there was really anything for me to do or say.

By the way, I believe that the EN World boards have crossed over to the growing list of sites that only work on Internet Explorer...at least on my comp...stupid Microsoft


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok, you're still in Imerak (Foran - Bard).

The Rogue's Gallery is up here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1112003#post1112003

Please post your characters!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

Are we converting them to 3.5? As far as I go, it will give me a few less HP and a few more skill points.
Just waiting on an answer before posting him, thanks

-Uriel


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 13, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Are we converting them to 3.5? As far as I go, it will give me a few less HP and a few more skill points.
> Just waiting on an answer before posting him, thanks
> 
> -Uriel




Let's stick with 3.0 for now. All my electronic tools use 3.0, I don't have the 3.5 books, and I hate working from an SRD.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd go along with that - I can't even see making the investment in 3.5 books when all I play is PbP.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok, Kerith, Oren, and Foran are posted in the RG. You still with us, Uriel? 

I'm going to post a recruit thread to replace Jemal/Michelle and GaryH/Grimbard.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

Of course, this is one of my faveorite games that I'm playing,after all.

Level 2 Norynth coming right up...

EDITED: +1 base attack, +6 HP, 4 skill points spent on Search,Spot,Listen and Handle Animal.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd love to see a cleric, myself. Perhaps for purposes of the game continuity, Kerith's entreaties at the Temple of Pelor in Ambroi may have netted him an acolyte...

But even if you want to make it more random than that, I'd go along. Maybe roll a die to determine the class?

You could either drop the new PC off at the rocks outside the Keep entrance we came in, or he could be a prisoner in one of the rooms. Not sure how you could remove Grimbard or Michelle from the story, though. Maybe a grue ate them while we rested?

For that matter, are we sure Jemal's done w/ this campaign?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 17, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a cleric, myself. Perhaps for purposes of the game continuity, Kerith's entreaties at the Temple of Pelor in Ambroi may have netted him an acolyte...
> 
> But even if you want to make it more random than that, I'd go along. Maybe roll a die to determine the class?
> 
> ...



I wan't going to sweat the believeability too much. I figured we could all just pretend that they've been with you since the beginning (though having picked up the cleric in Ambroi is a good idea) and have Grimbard and Michelle just vanish.

I really liked Michelle as a character, but I'd expect Jemal to have popped in at least once during the last month and noticed what we're doing. If he shows up again, wanting to keep playing, we'll work something out.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok, we have our 2 new players. Silentspace will be playing a cleric, and Thanee will be playing a wizard or a sorcerer. I'm aiming to have the game up and running again by Monday. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi all!

As Merak already said, I'm going to join you on your quest. I'll play a human wizard named Alexi. I will post her into the Rogue's Gallery soon!

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Merak, may I kindly ask you to update your signature links to the new forum address?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 17, 2003)

Hell. That's probably why our other new player is having problems posting. I'll do that right away.

edit: should be correct now.

Also, let me pimp my story hour on you! The one updated today in my sig. It's the campaign my real-life players are in after they finished the one you're playing right now. No spoilers, by the way.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, the RG has stats for all the characters, and we have our new players! We're on the road again!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi I'm the other new player.  I've read/skimmed through most of the board, and it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

Yikes! I havn't even noticed until now, that you already started (well, continued).

I'm a bit unsure where Alexi is right now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> I wan't going to sweat the believeability too much. I figured we could all just pretend that they've been with you since the beginning (though having picked up the cleric in Ambroi is a good idea) and have Grimbard and Michelle just vanish.




How about Xendangalis and Alexi have been waiting outside to keep watch or something! 

So, they could now switch places with Grimbard and Michelle (that way the characters are out but don't simply vanish).

Anyways... I'll post something IC now...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, we can just morph Michelle into Alexi, as far as I'm concerned. Sorcerer to wizard isn't a huge change in the party at this level. If Jemal ever comes back, we can figure a way to get Michelle back into the game.

No matter what we do, we'll be left with unanswered questions, like "where'd Grimbard and Michelle go?" and whatnot. I think it best if we just sort of "gloss over" the whole affair and plunge onward, even if it doesn't make perfect sense.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 19, 2003)

I really ought to keep an eye on the OOC threads more often.  I didn't even notice what was going on here, and all of a sudden the game kicked back into high gear and my character's dissapeared.. So I come here to find out what's going on, and find that I should've been here a long while ago, and there would never have been a problem.

I'm kinda bad for not checking OOC threads, and apologize for any problems I may have caused, but would like to keep Michelle.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome back Jemal. You might want to subscribe to the OOC thread! Michelle can stay in the game, just post her stats in the Rogue's Gallery before doing anything I'll need to know her stats to figure out.



Let's see... that makes 7 level 2 characters... What, Oh, I'm just recalculating the ECL for the next few encounters, pay no attention to me...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

*smiles*

Think it was a good idea not to follow that "morph Michelle into Alexi" line... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 20, 2003)

Well, then we could have done this _mitosis_ thing... It woulda worked...


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

Ack!  What a gaff, mixing up Oren and Foran


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

About Alexi getting criticalled - that's one of the wierd things about the game mechanics.  She has cover from the corner so the chances of her being hit are pretty low, but the chances that she's criticalled if she is hit are pretty high!  Not complaining about it, just commenting


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Actually, this is wrong.

If you only hit on a 20 (for example), every hit will be a threat, but only every 20th hit will be a critical.

If you hit on a 11, not every hit will be a threat, but at least as many as if you only hit on 20 (depending on threat range). However, every 2nd threat will result in a critical, that is 10 times as many as above!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Edit:  See what Merak said below. (whole post edited, wasn't thinking clearly)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 3, 2003)

I think what ss is trying to say is that any given hit more likely to be a threat. These threats are unlikely to be actual crits, though, since they have to roll so high just to hit.

edit: posted at the same time, ss. I don't do math. Statistics give me a headache. Han Solo: "Never tell me the odds!" I just roll the dice...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, but that's irrelevant! 

Threats are not important, only hits and crits are in the end.

Unless you tailor a very specific case (if there even is one), the one with the higher chance to hit will also have more crits (same threat range). Sure, the percentage of crits compared to hits might be higher, but that's really just a statistical value of no importance.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah but isn't it interesting?  You would think that the harder it is to hit something, the lower the chances for threats would be, not the other way around.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

> casts burning hands defensively, and barely gets the spell off (by my estimates, you don't reach N12.)




That's ok, the corner would get in the way probably. I just assumed a cone straight ahead to the top left, without really accounting for the corner! 



> (OOC: Remarkably, the only things I rolled above 10 for this round were the concentration checks and c5's saving throw. That's dice for you.)




Yay! Good you made that Concentration check this time! 

The result was obviously quite good! 



> (Also OOC: Considering what happened to Alexi, I'm thinking it might be easier if, in the future, I automatically consider anybody casting in a threatened area to be casting defensively, unless they say otherwise. What do you think?)




I think you can do that, and we'll then tell you if we DON'T want to cast defensively.

So, casting defensively is default (if threatened). Not casting defensively is to be announced.



> (Also also OOC: What's the point of an OOC thread if I don't use it? Compare and contrast the pros and cons, and present me with a five page paper tomorrow morning. Thank you. )




A little OOC comment here and there isn't that bad, but we shouldn't start answering each other there... 

I'll mark OOC talk with silver color and size 1 from now on!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's ok, the corner would get in the way probably. I just assumed a cone straight ahead to the top left, without really accounting for the corner!




Doh!

I was thinking about the 3.5 Burning Hands, which is a cone instead of the half-circle it is in 3.0! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

For those not in the know, I was mugged at gunpoint last night right in front of my apartment building. They suceeded in breaking my ankle and giving me a deranged knee (which may have a fracture), though I was standing and scuffling with robber 1, right up until I saw the rather tacky looking pistol in my face that robber #2 had.


I will have a lot more time to game now, as I am layed up for a few weeks.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh my...

That's surely not a pleasant experience. 

I hope you're getting better and don't suffer too much!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh my...
> 
> That's surely not a pleasant experience.
> 
> ...




I'm alive,thanks 

Besides.Girls like guys in casts...or so the Orderly BS'ed me (he was a very nice fellow who put me at ease as he worked on splinting my ankle/leg).


----------



## dpdx (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh, Uriel! I'm glad you're okay. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 12, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> For those not in the know, I was mugged at gunpoint last night...



Sorry to hear that. Sometimes sucky things happen.




> I will have a lot more time to game now, as I am layed up for a few weeks.



A bit of a silver lining, eh?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 13, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> still waiting on some characters.... let's get this game moving again folks!



I sent mine (I think)...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2003)

> ooc: The manage attachments window won't come up. We're stuck with the big map until it starts working.




I had the same problem earlier.

It seems like when you make a new post, the manager works fine, tho. And afterwards it usually also worked while editing.

Maybe try this.

Open the post to edit in one window. Don't call up the manager.

Open any other thread in a second window. Hit Post Reply there, then call up the manager for the reply, close it and leave it like this.

Then try to call up the manager in the edit post window!

Well... that worked for me! Maybe you are lucky!  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

[No idea on the attachment manager (my maps post as CODE tags IMC). This is completely unrelated.]

If/when we convert to 3.5, Kerith loses his proficiency at Light Crossbow, and picks up EWP (hand crossbow) instead. Do we presume he's always had a hand crossbow, or can we house rule/grandfather in the Light Crossbow? I suspect this affects Oren (Guilt Puppy), too.

We're talking about d4 versus d8 worth of damage. I have the conversion (with hand crossbow substituted) saved as text file or can post it to Rogue's if you want to see it, Merak.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2003)

Are we converting to 3.5?

Not that I would mind that, but we will have to make some alterations then, because some things work drastically different in 3.5 (like the one mentioned above)! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 15, 2003)

We probably will convert at some point, but not before I actually get the books. My wife and I are thinking of getting them as a present to ourselves around Christmas time.

Yeah, we can just assume you know how to use a light xbow. Doesen't seem too awful terrible to me.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 15, 2003)

[duplicate post]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2003)

Absolutely understandable, that you don't want to use those rules prior to getting the books! 

I'm still missing the DMG 3.5 myself, only got the PHB 3.5 and MM 3.5 so far, and I know how annoying it is to work off the SRD, even with only the DMG missing! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah, I wasn't asking to hurry along conversion, but it's come up in my other PbP DnD game, so I just figured it was kind of inevitable that the topic would come up, and I wanted to be ready.

Anyway, thanks for the ruling, Merak. I'll update Kerith's sheet when it's time, and the preconversion on my HD for now.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

I hate switching mid-stream!  Oh well.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 16, 2003)

You think you have conversion woes... think of poor PirateCat... He's been running the same campaign with several of the same characters for 11 years....


----------



## Imerak (Mar 15, 2004)

*pokes*  Are we dead?  I know I haven't posted in a while, but there didn't seem to be anything to say.  So, what exactly is going on?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 15, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> *pokes* Are we dead? I know I haven't posted in a while, but there didn't seem to be anything to say. So, what exactly is going on?



Well, a while ago the computer that has all my maps (as well as the imaging software I use) on it fried. I've been hoping to get it fixed and get my maps off, but I don't know if it's gonna happen. I can try to re-draw the rest of the Keep from memory, but I first drew it almost 3 years ago and the friggin' thing has a ton of levels.

So I've been stalling in hopes that I'll be able to access my old hard drive... Sorry about the deadness.

If you all want to declare the game dead, go ahead. That might be preferable to the limbo it's in now.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 18, 2004)

*thread hijack*

Hey, Merak.  I'm sorry to hear the bad news about the computer.  I'm wondering if your wife is faring any better.  Do you think Emerald's PbP game will continue.  It would be such a shame if it died.  What great bunch of players, and such a long history.  Of course, I'm posting here instead of the actual thread, because its been so long that it would take me awhile to find it.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm still here...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2004)

Me too, and I'm up to my neck in PbP and RL, so you do whatever you have to do, Merak, and take as long as you need.

Good luck!

dpdx, as Kerith Onnwall


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 18, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Hey, Merak. I'm sorry to hear the bad news about the computer. I'm wondering if your wife is faring any better. Do you think Emerald's PbP game will continue. It would be such a shame if it died. What great bunch of players, and such a long history. Of course, I'm posting here instead of the actual thread, because its been so long that it would take me awhile to find it.



Last I recall, she's confused as to what exactly is going on, occasionally sits down to try to figure it out, complains that last time she thought she knew what was going on she ended up having to go back in time a couple rounds....

If you sort the posts by name you'll find it under "E." Posting couldn't hurt. I think she's convinced nobody wants to play any more.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Merak. If we are going to continue the game, I'm still around! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## silentspace (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Merak!  It must be very frustrating.  I'll stay subscribed to these threads in case you get things worked out.  No pressure though!


----------



## silentspace (May 7, 2004)

Merak, did you manage to get your files back?  Is this game dead?


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Guess the game's closed.  Best of luck all, see you around the boards!


----------

